# أجود الشركات في صناعة حفارات البترول



## فرسانكو (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مشترك جديد في الموقع وصاحب شركة خدمات نفطية وأسعى لشراء حفارة بترول لغرض الصيانة والتغليف عليه أرجو ممن يهمهم الأمر مساعدتي في معرفة الشركات ذات الجودة في تصنيع مثل هذه الحفارات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باسيم (23 مايو 2010)

لا علم لدي بالموضوع


----------



## asal_80_77 (28 مايو 2010)

فيه شركات خدمات كتير ف المعادي الجديد ف صيانه انابيب الحفر زي انتر نشونل تيبلر سرفيس وتيوب اسكوب ممكن تروح تقبل المسؤلين هناك وهما يفيدوك 
اكتر مننا وده راي الشخصي


----------



## asal_80_77 (28 مايو 2010)

ولول احتجت اي حاجه عن انابيب الحفر انا ف خدمتك واسف اني مزكرتش العنوين لاني بقالي فتره بعيد عن مصر ممكن تكلمني علي الرسائل الشخصيه واديلك تلفونات الناس المسؤاله عن الشركات دي تحياتي لك وبتوفيق


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (14 يونيو 2010)

ممكن نساعدك الشركه اللى انا شغال فيها واخده توكيلات من شكرات اوروبيه كتير وصينيه وامريكيه


----------



## أبراهيم الجبوري (14 يونيو 2010)

هناك شركات هيوز وامريكيان بلوك وdkg وغيرها كثير
وفوق كل هذا تستطيع ابرام العقد على المواصفات التشغيليه التي تحتاجها


----------



## hassan algazi (17 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز من خلال التجربه العمليه والعمل في ابراج حفر الابار النفط افضل ابراج الحفر هي ابراج الحفر الامريكيه الجيده ذات العمر الطويل هي (اويل ويل) بانواعها اي منها التي تحفر 3000م ومنها التي تحفر 6000م ولاكن سعر شرائها يكون عالي بالنسبه للابراج الايطاليه او الروسيه او الرومانيه مع تحياتي


----------



## mazen_67 (22 يونيو 2010)

افضل شركة في صناعة الحفارات هي شركة idco الامريكية


----------

